# Caldwell Paper Mill, Inverkeithing, Fife. - 02/11



## Simba (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello guys, I visited Caldwell Paper Mill - first time being back here since the fire in the summer.

Here are some of my shots - 




Caldwell Mill HDR2 by SSDalziel, on Flickr




Caldwell Mill HDR4 by SSDalziel, on Flickr




Caldwell Mill HDR1 by SSDalziel, on Flickr




Caldwell - fuse box by SSDalziel, on Flickr




Caldwell - start by SSDalziel, on Flickr

To see the rest of the set, go here -
http://www.flickr.com/photos/simondalziel/sets/72157626082876234/


----------



## wolfism (Feb 18, 2011)

Your third shot is interesting – a couple of years ago there were huge amounts of cables, conduit and scrap metal in that machine hall – looks like the Wombles must have visited, then weighed it in at the scrapyard across the bay.


----------



## Simba (Feb 18, 2011)

wolfism said:


> Your third shot is interesting – a couple of years ago there were huge amounts of cables, conduit and scrap metal in that machine hall – looks like the Wombles must have visited, then weighed it in at the scrapyard across the bay.



Yeah my dad was saying that, all the copper was stripped out the cables and just dumped randomly around the site.


----------



## RichardB (Feb 18, 2011)

Some nice details there. I regret not going down on the night of the fire now. 

I've edited the exact dates out, we just use month/year here.


----------



## Simba (Feb 18, 2011)

RichardB said:


> Some nice details there. I regret not going down on the night of the fire now.
> 
> I've edited the exact dates out, we just use month/year here.



Ah sorry about that, read that just after I posted it! Noted for next time.


----------



## escortmad79 (Feb 18, 2011)

RichardB said:


> Some nice details there. I regret not going down on the night of the fire now.
> 
> I've edited the exact dates out, we just use month/year here.


Me too!! Was still living just up the road at the time, went a few days after to get some pics of the demo crew making it "safe"


----------



## King Al (Feb 19, 2011)

Great first report Simba, looks cool


----------



## zimbob (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice, good to see there's something left 

*EscortMad*, *BenCooper* and I met some of the 'Wombles' of whom *Wolfism* speaks here, lovely, cultured gents they were too


----------



## Simba (Feb 19, 2011)

zimbob said:


> Nice, good to see there's something left
> 
> *EscortMad*, *BenCooper* and I met some of the 'Wombles' of whom *Wolfism* speaks here, lovely, cultured gents they were too



Ah awesome, were they just random blokes who were wanting some money for the copper?


----------



## BenCooper (Feb 19, 2011)

From what I remember, they were mostly drinking Buckfast


----------



## escortmad79 (Feb 22, 2011)

On the whole they were just sat around waiting for a paranoid schizophrenic on Buckfast scoping the place for scrap, even though he was beaten to it previously!

Took 4 of 5 attempts to convince him that we were only there to take pictures & not shop him or steal whatever metal we could find (Not much!)

Really un-nerving when we were stood there with over a grands worth of camera equipment between us & him fucked up on Bucky having looked for scrap & finding none!

Luckily we both went our seperate ways & didn't bump into each other after the initial confrontation


----------

